# Pokemon



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of pokemon in my yard. Has anybody been having success getting rid of these things? Are there any effective DIY repellents I could spray? I have a 3-year-old, so I need something that is safe.


----------



## GeddyLee (Jan 30, 2016)

lol... I figure you may as well just breakdown and get the app....collect them yourself.
or
charge a quarter to enter your yard.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Is that like pokeweed ? What is your location ?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

We had a lady near here who used a pellet gun. She's now charged.


----------



## GeddyLee (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes on the corner near the Wimpys. There is a grump in every crowd.

As much as its annoying that the kids have their noses in their phones, at least they are outdoors and moving around.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

GeddyLee said:


> Yes on the corner near the Wimpys. There is a grump in every crowd.
> 
> As much as its annoying that the kids have their noses in their phones, at least they are outdoors and moving around.


 At least they are outdoors and moving around - walking into trees, on the road, under cars, trucks etc.


----------

